# Gravely Mow-In 2012



## gwbgravely (May 30, 2010)

Gravely Tractor Club of America - www.gravelytractorclub.org - will hold their 16th annual show, in conjuction with Loyalsock Valley Antique Machinery Assn. Inc, 6386 State Route 87, Williamsport, PA, on August 3-5, 2012. General admission is $5.00, but anyone showing tractors is free, and any member selling items at flea market is free admission. There will be a $10.00 charge to vendors selling at the flea market who are not members of the GTCOA.


----------

